# Travel Planning iPhone apps



## edwardyoung84 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just wondering whether anyone knows of any iPhone travel planning apps similar to this one

http://itunes.apple.com/au/app/explorers-way-australias-ultimate/id530047434?mt=8

I'm going to be travelling the East Coast of Australia in a few months and I'd like something to help me book hotels and suggests good deals in the area. If you have any travel apps to suggest that would be great!

Cheers guys


----------

